# Goliath watch.



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Nothing on the telly, so I pulled this one out for a polish and a run. This took me a while to acquire, I had a sum I wished to pay,but every one else wanted to pay more. Then I saw this one advertised as non running, and my bid won.

Very little required to get it back in running order. I wonder of the men who carried one daily. It has a very satisfying weight and chunkiness about it, and a very loud tick.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks good! What are the dimensions and do you have a movement picture?


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

The watch is about 70mm dia.


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

For anyone who hasn't seen a goliath in person here is one next to to a full size seamaster.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Wow! It's more like a clock! Thanks for posting the pics


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Many of them ended up being clocks you could move around the home, some very nice stands and cases where available.. That iis a good way of appreciating the size.


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

That one came in a massive hammered silver stand, fairly sure it was only ever meant to be used as a clock


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

I have been watching out for a stand like that, all I have seen have been full of dings. Not that i am in a rush.


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

It can be tricky finding good ones that haven't been beaten around.

This is one of my favourites, although it isn't a goliath just a normal gents size pocket watch.


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thats a cracker, I have few wooden ones. icluding one designed for travelling that would hold the watch secure in your baggage.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a 70mm Omega Goliath 8 day model from 1906


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Beautiful watch.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

hartley353 said:


> Beautiful watch.


 Many thanks :thumbsup:


----------

